# overhead lines man railway advice



## kellymariekelly (Aug 7, 2008)

hi my name is kelly, 

i am a childminder here in the uk, my partner mark aged 40 is a linesman on the railway and has a lot of tickets over here and quite a bit of expereince on the railway. we have a daughter aged 4 . 

we really would love to emigrate to aus. 
i would really apprecialte some advice regarding marks tickets and skills that he has here and if they would be recognised over in australia. would he have to start all over again? does any one know any rail agencys? does any one know anyone over there that has this profession that has emigrated from uk. please any advise would be great . 

what would this overhead linesman railway be listed under in respects to the list of needed work? what category . 


thankyou


----------



## suzyt (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi i know that you have probably already looked at this but i had a look on the internet there is a company i found called railwaypeople.com you have to type into your serch engine linesmen australia otherwise it will come up with the uk version, but once you get to the aussie one there is a forum and a job link that maybe of some use, if not so sorry to have wasted your time. good luck Suzy


----------



## suzyt (Aug 7, 2008)

I also hear from my partner who thinks he is the book of every thing that childminding is also good for Australia if you are registerd.


----------



## suzyt (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh and thinking about i shall find out who Nick is using to get us ou there. I shall be back


----------



## kellymariekelly (Aug 7, 2008)

thanks i will look right now at the site . great. 
regarding childminding . i am registered here in the uk but do you know if i would have to re register from scratch when austrailia , here in england it is ofsted , do you know who the bodie is in austrailia ?


thanks


----------



## suzyt (Aug 7, 2008)

Not sure but its does come up as a points earner i shall have a look as we are in the throws of it ourselves, where are thinking about going or is it going to be where the job is sort of thing, thats how its worked out for us. We got 3 jbs in the pipe line and crossed our fingers bloody hard. I wil get back to youl


----------



## kellymariekelly (Aug 7, 2008)

hi is your parner a linesman or does he work on the rail then ?


----------



## sikofbrit (Jul 10, 2008)

hi 

we to are wanting to take the plunge and my husband is in the same occupation, from what we can gather at the mo we've been looking into the eletrical poweline tradesperson on the sos list which you can apply for a 175 visa. 
i haven't taken it any further yet so i don't no if its correct or not if you find anything else out please let me no 

karen x


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

kellymariekelly said:


> thanks i will look right now at the site . great.
> regarding childminding . i am registered here in the uk but do you know if i would have to re register from scratch when austrailia , here in england it is ofsted , do you know who the bodie is in austrailia ?
> 
> 
> thanks


Hi there,

I was a registered childminder back in the UK for over 10 years (and rued the day OFSTED took over!!!).

From what I have seen so far, childcare is in desperate need of people (but Childminder isn't on the SOL, only Childcare Co-Ordinator). They want at least a diploma in childcare to get a job at somewhere like an ABC Center. There is no such thing as a childminer, in the UK sense, here in Australia that is backed by your local council.

Dolly


----------



## kellymariekelly (Aug 7, 2008)

hi dolly thanks for that , but still little ??

are you saying that there is no registered body in australia (like ofsted here)
what would i have to do to work at home with children? i love working in my own environment and would love to carry that on . is there no demand for childminders who work in there own home ?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Well would you believe it, look what I've found....childminders are called "Family Day Carers" - and they do exist!!!!

Home: Family Day Care Australia: leading the way in childcare

I'm actually going to have a good look myself later on this evening.....

Dolly


----------



## kellymariekelly (Aug 7, 2008)

wow thanks dolly . this is just like the ncma here in uk . 

while im on here,

what we really long for , is to have good weather most of the year round, to beable to go out ith the kids instead of being stuck in the house most of the year because of the british weather . i would love to just ddeside to go to the beach for the afternoon and play in the sand . i do love the more calm beach safe for children.. we love good food and eating out . goods shops. clean towns . good schools, parks , things to do for children.
australia is a big place . and it seems so confusing.

where in your opinion considering my ideas would you suggest a good place to settle for us to be ?


----------



## kellymariekelly (Aug 7, 2008)

hi dolly again . 
visas.... wow where do we start. 
im not even sure which one to apply for?? mark is an overhead linesman for the railway. but we are not sure what he would come under in the needed list? do you have an idea? how many visas do we apply for , would me and my 5 year old daughter go onto his visa? how much does it cost for the kind of visa that we will need ? when i look at the sites they actually baffle me >>
once visa has been accepted doe we all need to enter the country before we all permentnetly come over. 
my partner has just turned 40 . 
i have a parent who is 55 and some sisters and brothers who would like to follow shortly after if we made the move . what sort of visa would they need to permenantly stay in australia. retire in austalia. my mother cares for the elderly here in the uk .


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Well, weather wise places like Perth, Gold Coast, Sunshine Coast....if you like to have the seasons and with better weather than the UK, then Melbourn's your place. 

Re your visas, have you checked on the SOL to see if Mark's job is on there..or anything close to? Otherwise a quick word with an agent would sort it. 

Have a look at the sticky at the top of the page "Thinking of emigrating?"..it has a link to DIAC where you'll find definitions of all the visas. Again, a word with an agent would put you in the right directionl

Good luck!

Dolly


----------

